# I have a horse!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, its not set in stone yet, but.........

My friend has found a horse to part loan, nearby. And while she was up meeting him, she was told the lady's friend also has a horse there she is looking to part loan.

Both horses have competed etc, but their owners don't feel they are getting enough exercise and would rather loan out than sell.

So I had a lovely phonecall, and may start off just weekends at first, due to needing someone to look after the kids etc but I said I would love to go and meet Hugo and try him out and see how we get on.

Basically, I can do anything I want. I can take him to mini competitions, I can take him to the forest where ther are heaps of bridle paths, I can do the riding of the marches with him, go out for long hacks, or just muck about in the arena if I feel like it.


Oooh I am SO excited!!   I love my weekly lessons and hacks, but what I really want is to be able to get on a horse and do what I want, in my own time. I want to be able to go in the arena and then just decide I fancy a hack. I can't wait I am so pleased, and its walking distance from here too. Oohh I've dreamed of taking a horse in the huge field I walk the dogs in sometimes.

I wish she would hurry up and accept my friend request on FB so I can see pics! All I know is he is a big grey (forget what breed she said) and she has taken him through all levels of dressage, she used to teach riding too.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds fab  Hope it all works out for you. This is my dream eventually too but need to get back in the saddle first!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Great news, have fun!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hugo!



















Just got to arrange a day where me and his owner are free at the same time so I can ride him. He is lovely :001_wub:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

He's stunning


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He's a registered Dutch Warmblood (I had to text her to remind me lol)


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well he's gorgeous, you lucky lady  Hope everything goes great when you go to ride him and I'm sure you will both have lots of fun!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

he is stunning


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i loaned a WB for a little while, great fun!! hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely looking horse! Dont envy you having a grey horse though!:yikes: Best of luck with him!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well... unfortuntely he is not the horse for me, I will stick with my riding school horses for now until something more suitable comes up near to me.

And even more annoying, the horse I ride at the stables lost a shoe and is now lame!  No luck for me.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

What a shame... what went wrong?


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

He looks lovely hope you're having lots of fun with him


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He's just too... pushy and bolshy and very very highly strung. Had I not had young children at home it would not have been a problem but I cannot risk the possibility of falling badly (fell off my friends horse who is, apparently easier to manage than this guy!) I would not have anyone to help me if I hurt myself.
I know falling is a risk you take with any horse but I just didn't feel 100% that I would be able to manage him.


However, I am just waiting to hear back about a mare, who is a little further away from me, so everything crossed!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

that sad to hear but you should of stuck at it as you can not ride the same horse for the rest of your life  as you know horse will try there luck with you being a new rider on the horse you need to let them know who is boss  

hope you find somthink more suitable for you to ride


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hdan't even ridden him before I knew he was too much. Didn't hear good things from others at th yard either. Im not big and thre's no way I can cope with something that bolshy, even one of the girls that works there said sometimes you just have to get out the way, and no kids or dogs on the yard when he's being moved incase he bolts! 


I'm just waiting to meet a horse, an irish draught x thoroughbred mare, who is owned by someone my partners family knows as she cared for OH grandpa in his last years. The deal sounds good, the area the horse is in sounds fab- right next to a big forest, its 6 miles away but tack can be kept there and I have a bike and its on a bus route. Just waiting to go and meet her, and going to meet her owner tonight and get some pics. 


I've never part loaned before, does anyone know should I have a signed agreement or something?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It's probably best to have a written agreement. There are quite a few example agreements for sharers on the 'net. You might find a suitable one with a quick google search. 

Good luck and hope this one works out for you.


----------

